# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  54 самых ярких событий ИСККОН за 2021 год по версии телеграм-канала @ISKCONRU

## Махабхарата дас

Деяния Шрилы Прабхупады не закончились с Его уходом. Деяния Шрилы Прабхупады продолжаются! 

На телеграм-канале "ИСККОН", публикующем новости Международного общества сознания Кришны со всего мира, было освещено очень много радостных событий ИСККОН за 2021 год. Каждый день мы наблюдали как минимум за двумя, но их гораздо больше. Ниже приведён список ключевых (по мнению редакции канала) событий ИСККОН за 2021 год. Несмотря ни на что, это был позитивный год, и мы уверены таким же будет и 2022ой! 

Яркие новости ИСККОН за год:

Джордж Харрисон продолжает своё служение Шриле Прабхупаде! 
Впервые в России - Харинама-санкиртана-тур по 50 городам!
ИССКОН в Пакистане растёт!
ИСККОН и университет Махараштры в Индии объединяют усилия, чтобы произвести революцию в сельском хозяйстве!
В 2021 году преданные из России стремятся распространить 1.000.000 книг в честь юбилейного подношения Шриле Прабхупаде!
Президент Флоридского университета выступил с речью по случаю 50-летия визита Шрилы Прабхупады в Гейнсвилл.
ИСККОН совместно с UNEP (Программа ООН по окружающей среде, United Nations Environment Programme) организует всеиндийский конкурс по воспитанию ценностей для школьников в октябре 2021 года.
4 августа в международном журнале Religions опубликована научная статья о Киртане! 
Продолжается строительство Храма ИСККОН в Парсиппани (Нью Джерси, США)!
7 августа впервые в истории в Фредериктоне (Канада) прошла Ратха-ятра! 
В августе впервые за 390 лет основания города в Ирбите (Свердловская область, Россия) состоялась харинама!
Земля, на которой родился Шрила Прабхупада, приобретена ИСККОН'ом: строится новый храм!
Федеральный министр Германии Джулия Клокнер посетила центр ИСККОН Голока Дхама!
8 августа 2021 открыт Дом Харе Кришна в Кастелли Романи (юго-восток от Рима)! 
Первый министр Уэльса поблагодарил ИСККОН в Кардиффе (Великобритания) за борьбу с последствиями пандемии COVID-19!
ИСККОН и Эко-деревня Говардхан оказывают поддержку Программе ООН по окружающей среде!
В Чебоксарах (Россия) строится новый храм ИСККОН - Дом Прабхупады!
Привратники Храма Ведического Планетария Джая и Виджая завершены и переехали на своё постоянное место служения!
Шрила Прабхупада фигурирует в учебнике индийской средней школы! 
В праздновании 125-й годовщины со дня рождения Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады принял участие Президент Гайаны (страна в Южной Америке) Ирфаан Али.
Премьер-министр Индии Нарендра Моди выступил на событии, посвященном 125-летию со дня явления Шрилы Прабхупады, где официально объявил о чеканке монет с изображением Шрилы Прабхупады!
20-22 августа ИСККОН округа Колумбия провел Бхуми Пуджу для нового храма площадью 22 000 квадратных футов!
Состоялась церемония открытия места рождения Шрилы Прабхупады на 125-й Вьяса-Пудже! 
Московская группа харинамы полетела в Грецию на остров Кос, чтобы проводить харинамы по приглашению мэра острова!
Преданные из Балтимора (США) запустили “Зону, свободную от голода”! 
Маха-харинама в центре Москвы на День города 12 сентября 2021 года!
Заложен первый камень нового храма ИСККОН в Нью-Талаван (США)!
Храм ИСККОН в Калькутте восстановлен после пожара!
Министерство молодёжи ИСККОН одобрило программу «Опыт года в Сознании Кришны» для молодёжной среды!
Строительство Храма Ведического Планетария идёт полным ходом!
Кенийский учебный центр Харе Кришна даёт студентам опыт ашрама!
Огромный новый плацдарм для книг Шрилы Прабхупады на арабском языке! 
Стенды Харе Кришна в университетах Лондона! 
В России открылась школа санкиртаны!
Напечатана первая в истории книга Шрилы Прабхупады "Кришна" на языке синдхи (Пакистан)! 
В Пакистане строится храм ИСККОН!
ИСККОН Великобритании приняло участие в конференции ООН по изменению климата!
На Камчатке (Петропавловск-Камчатский, Россия) 9 октября прошла первая в истории города харинама.
Важное решение в пользу ИСККОН в судебном деле (дело ритвиков) на Лонг-Айленде! 
В городе Салем, штат Тамилнаду, Индия, строится грандиозный полнокаменный храм ИСККОН!
Марафон Бхадра Пурнима 2021 превзошёл свою цель, распространив 35000 комплектов "Бхагаватам"! 
14 и 15 октября ИСККОН по всему миру отпраздновал грандиозную церемонию приветствия Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады в Храме Ведического Планетария! В храме установлено уникальное мурти Шрилы Прабхупады! 
Новый фильм об ИСККОН!
В г. Гродно, Беларусь, строится храм ИСККОН!
В конце октября премьер-министр Индии встретился с членами Итальянского общества сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) для обсуждения темы распространения послания «Бхагавад-гиты» в Италии.
Колледж Шрилы Прабхупады празднует 125-летие со дня его рождения!
Первая в истории Ратха-ятра в Эль-Пасо, штат Техас, США!
ИСККОН в Индии вернулся к «доковидным» темпам открытия новых храмов.
В Нью-Вриндаване организована эффективная забота о преданных! 
Благотворительная организация "Пища жизни" в России ежемесячно кормит около 30000 человек. В этом году в "Пище жизни" стартовал большой проект — экспресс-продукция, распространяющаяся по городам России, в местные волонтёрские организации и спасательные службы России. 
Новозеландские преданные кормят тысячи людей во время изоляции в Окленде!
За 2021 год в мире было распространено более 4 168 746 книг и журналов Шрилы Прабхупады!
Благотворительная организация «Пища Жизни» обрела национальное признание!
В Храме Ведического Планетария завершена работа над Мурти Ману для крыла Нрисимхи! 

Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------

